# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  livre pour apprendre oracle

## franfr57

Bonjour,
je voudrais savoir si vous connaissez un bon livre pour apprendre  utiliser oracle pour crer des bases de donnes et administrer.

J'ai vu celui-ci :

http://www.eyrolles.com/Informatique...oracle-10g.php

----------


## pifor

Les livres en franais de Gilles Briard sont trs bien faits pour dbuter avec Oracle.

En anglais, je suggre de lire d'abord la documentation Oracle:
le 2-day DBAle Concepts Guidel'Administration  Guideet le Backup and Recovery Concepts

----------


## franfr57

Ah merci je les avait pas vu, c'est vraiment qu'en gnrale les livres eyrolles sont bon!

Entre ces 2 livres il n'y a que la version qui est diffrente?

Oracle9i pour Windows
Oracle10g pour Windows

----------


## pifor

Je connais les versions Linux pour Oracle 8 et Oracle 9 des livres. Il y a peu de diffrence entre les 2 livres. Comme la 9i est en fin de vie, vous avez tout intrt  utiliser en priorit Oracle 10.

----------

